# The Magic 4000



## still_in_school (16 December 2004)

Hi Guys,

how have the last few weeks been in the market... watching almost every day our market hit new record highs and today.. only about 29 points away from the magic 4000.

anyway for fun, theres a poll,  for where you think the market could be possilbly in the very near future.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## nto (16 December 2004)

Just another number =)
:


----------



## rozella (16 December 2004)

Could be there tomorrow.......XAO 3982.3 today

rozella


----------



## crashy (16 December 2004)

march 2003 low 2700

50% rally gives 4050

4000 or 4050?

either short will make you rich before long!


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2004)

My veiws were posted here and they havent changed 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=711&page=1&pp=10


----------



## Lucstar (17 December 2004)

Holy cow! It made it today! The all ords are currently standing above the 4000 mark


----------



## rozella (17 December 2004)

And only two of us picked it !!!

rozella


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2004)

Why is it so amazing?
(Not that 2 picked it but that its at 4000?)


----------



## Aussiejeff (17 December 2004)

Because, because......ummmmm......errrrrr..... it's been defined by "experts" as a MAGIK NUMBER!!??

hehe.

AJ


----------



## rozella (17 December 2004)

I'm sure that the media will hype it up over the weekend

rozella


----------



## still_in_school (17 December 2004)

Woohoo!  the magic 4000..

so many stocks breaking new highs this week... 

but also... could the magic 4000, be the start of a future uptrend or downtrend....

Cheers,
sis


----------



## crashy (17 December 2004)

"And only two of us picked it !!!"

two.......hundred more like.


----------



## rozella (17 December 2004)

I was referring to the poll above

rozella


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 December 2004)

OMG!!!! IT IS SOOOOO CLOSE TODAY!!!!! Almost made it in the 
AM trading then fell back and almost made "IT" again with a brisk rally at the closeing bell!!

Dammit!!

I WANNA SEE RECORDS SMASHED!!!!

;o)

hehe.

AJ


----------



## Aussiejeff (21 December 2004)

Well. AOrds crashed thru 4000 bigtime today. I feel ...... normal?

;o)


Happy Xmas trading folks!!!

AJ


----------

